# Schriftgröße im Guestbook - wo ändern?



## Der O (17. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem.

Ich habe auf meiner Homepage ein Gästebuch eingebaut ( von dieser Seite heruntergeladen, es ist freeware: http://www.pro-entertain.de/ )

Ich hab schon mehrmals den Programmierer angeschrieben, aber er antwortet nicht und die Seite ist auch veraltet.

Frage:

Wie bekomme ich die Schrift im Gästebuch kleiner?

Ich habe schon alles durchsucht und finde auf keiner der php Seiten eine Einstellmöglichkeit (im Code).

Könnte sich von euch evtl. jemand kurz die Dateien anschauen?

Wäre sehr nett. das Guestbook ist schön einfach, nur die Schrift ist mir einfach zu groß.

Vielen Dank!

PS: ich hoffe, ich bin im richtigen Forum damit.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (17. September 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eigentlich keine Lust, mich da durchzufummeln, aber m.E. müsste ein Style-Attribut im Formular ausreichen:
	
	
	



```
function post_form() {
	$res="
	<FORM ACTION=\"".$_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]."\" METHOD=\"POST\" STYLE=\"font-size: 10px\">
	"._translate(_NAME).": <INPUT TYPE=\"TEXT\" NAME=\"_name\"><BR />
	"._translate(_EMAIL).": <INPUT TYPE=\"TEXT\" NAME=\"_email\"><BR />
	"._translate(_HOMEPAGE).": <INPUT TYPE=\"TEXT\" NAME=\"_homepage\"><BR />
	<BR />
	"._translate(_MESSAGE).":<BR />
	<TEXTAREA NAME=\"_message\" COLS=\"60\" ROWS=\"10\"></TEXTAREA>
	<BR />
	<INPUT TYPE=\"SUBMIT\" VALUE=\""._translate(_ADD)."\">
	<INPUT TYPE=\"RESET\" VALUE=\""._translate(_UNDO)."\">
	<INPUT TYPE=\"HIDDEN\" NAME=\"op\" VALUE=\"save\">
	</FORM>
		";
	return($res);
}
```
Schlauer wäre es natürlich, eine ganze CSS-Klasse zu verwenden, aber wo die ins Dokument käme, kann ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht sagen... 

Gruß


----------



## Der O (18. September 2004)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag!

Leider wird dadaurch nur die Schrift vor den Eingabefeldern kleiner, nicht aber die Schrift der Einträge.

Die Einträge stehen wohl auf der index.php.

Wie würde ich da ein solches Style Attribut einbinden?

Hier der Code, der Index.php:




```
<?
/************************
 * PROGästebuch 1.2
 *
 ***********************************/

 

session_start();

if(!$start_from) $start_from=0;
if(!$op) $op = "";

// Bibliotheken und Konfiguration einbinden
include("gb.config.php");
include("translate.php");
include("lib/gb.class.php");
include("themes/$_GB_theme/theme.php");

error_reporting(E_NONE);



// Nun ein neues Objekt für den Zugriff auf die DB erstellen
$db = new database($_DB_Host,$_DB_User,$_DB_Pass,$_DB_Name);

// Ein weiteres Objekt für den Zugriff auf das Gaestebuch
$gb = new guestbook($db,$_DB_Table_Prefix,$_GB_moderated,$_GB_max_views,$_GB_admin_name,$_GB_admin_pass,$_GB_security_hash);

	// Admin eingeloggt
	if($security == $_GB_security_hash) {
		
		$hello_admin = admin_nav_line();
		switch($op) {
			case "delete":
				$site_content = $gb->delete_post($id);
			break;

			case "login":
				$site_content = $gb->do_guestbook_list($start_from);
			break;

			case "logout":
				$site_content = $gb->logout();
				$hello_admin = "";
			break;

			case "badwords":
				$site_content = $gb->do_badword_list();
			break;
			
			case "save_options":
				$site_content = $gb->save_options($use_badwords,$badword_mask);
			break;

			case "save_badword":
				$site_content = $gb->save_badword($new_badword);
			break;

			case "delete_badword":
				$site_content = $gb->delete_badword($delete_word);
			break;

			default:
				if($start_from == "") $start_from = "0";
				$site_content = $gb->do_guestbook_list($start_from);
			break;
		}
	}

	// Main-Loop
	switch($op) {
		case "admin":
			if(!$security == $_GB_security_hash) {
				$site_content = admin_login_form();
			} 
		break;

		case "login":
			if(!$security == $_GB_security_hash) {
				$site_content = $gb->login($_admin_name,$_admin_passwd);
				if($site_content == TRUE) {
					$security = $_GB_security_hash;
					session_register("security");
					$hello_admin = "Hallo Admin";
					$site_content = $gb->do_guestbook_list($start_from);
				}
			}
		break;

		case "write":
			$site_content = post_form();
		break;

		case "save":
			if($gb->check_variables($_name,$_email,$_homepage,$_message) == FALSE)
				$site_content = $gb->err_string;
			else
				$site_content = $gb->save_guestbook_post();
		break;

		default:
			if(!$security == $_GB_security_hash) {
				if($start_from == "") $start_from = "0";
				$site_content = $gb->do_guestbook_list($start_from);
			}
		break;
	}

// Nun den Header erzeugen, Content einbinden und Seite beenden
include("header.php");
echo $hello_admin."<BR /><BR />";
echo $site_content;
include("footer.php");

$db->close();
?>
```


----------



## KristophS (18. September 2004)

Ich glaube der Hund liegt eher in header.php bzw. footer.php oder im "themes/$_GB_theme/theme.php" begraben.
Wie man erkennt, ist kein bisschen HTML (bis auf das "Hallo Admin") in diesem Script, vielleichst solltest du noch einmal bei http://www.selfhtml.org vorbeischauen, dort findest du auch Erklärungen zum Style Attribut..


----------



## steff aka sId (18. September 2004)

Allerdings ist in den anderen Dateien auch nicht viel mehr Html Code hab mir die eben mal durchgeschaut :-D


----------



## Der O (18. September 2004)

Hm, ich hab jetzt fast in jede Datei so ein Style Tag reingebaut, aber es tut sich rein garnichts.

Das kann doch nicht sein!

Muss der Style Tag zwingend in html eingebettet werden?

Wie Ihr schon gesagt habt, da gibts ja so gut wie kein html.

Ich bin echt ratlos!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. September 2004)

Hi,

soweit ich das sehe, wird die Liste hier:
	
	
	



```
echo $site_content;
```
 in der index.php ausgegeben. $site_content kommt aus der Funktion do_guestbook_list, und scheint zum größten Teil aus Datenbankeinträgen zu bestehen.

Wie wäre es, wenn Du diese gesamte Ausgabe in ein DIV packst, in dem die Schriftgröße definiert ist:
	
	
	



```
echo("<div style='font-size: 10px'>");
echo $site_content;
echo("</div>");
```

Gruß


----------



## Der O (19. September 2004)

*Du Gott! *

Bingo! Das war die Lösung!  

Vielen Herzlichen Dank!


----------

